# [ODMP] Baltimore City Police Department, Maryland ~ May 19, 2006



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

A Police Officer with the Baltimore City Police Department was killed in the line of duty on May 19, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18313*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Police Officer Anthony A. Byrd 
*Baltimore City Police Department
Maryland*
End of Watch: Friday, May 19, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* 11 years
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Friday, May 19, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Officer Byrd was killed in an automobile accident near the intersection of Parksley and Stafford Street.

He was returning to the station house when his patrol car was struck by another patrol car that was responding to backup another officer at a domestic disturbance call. Officer Byrd was transported to St. Agnes Hospital, where he succumbed to his injuries.

Officer Byrd had served with the Baltimore Police Department for 11 years and was assigned to the Southwestern District. He is survived by his wife and two young daughters.

Agency Contact Information
Baltimore City Police Department
601 E. Fayette Street
Baltimore, MD 21202

Phone: (410) 396-2020

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* Be the first to leave a Reflection*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Baltimore Officer Dies In Collision With Fellow Cop

*Officer.com News*

An eleven year veteran of the Baltimore police department has died in the line of duty. The incident took place near the intersection of Parksley and Stafford street during the early hours of May 19, 2006.

According to a local _Associated Press_ report, Anthony Byrd, 31, was broadsided by a fellow officer's car on his return to the Southwestern District police station. The impact drove his car into a utility pole, at which point the impact from the collision led to his death at nearby Saint Agnes hospital minutes later.

Officer Byrd attended Morgan State University for three years and graduated from Baltimore's Dunbar High School. He is survived by his wife and two daughters, ages nine and seven.

The other officer involved in the collision, eleven year veteran Raymond Cook, is reportedly in serious, but stable condition at the University of Maryland Shock Trauma center.

_Officer.com_ will update this story with more information, including funeral details, as soon as it becomes available.


----------

